# Generic Labs Oxandrolone/Anavar Pictures



## pushithard (Aug 14, 2004)

Has anybody had experience with Generic Labs? Got a bottle of Oxandrolone that was opened and packed with cotton to keep them from rattling around during shipment. They look real, but this is the first time with this supplier. Anybody used Generic Labs stuff before?


----------



## jsjs24 (Aug 15, 2004)

No, but I know of a trustworthy person who has them. Post a pic bro.


----------



## pushithard (Aug 15, 2004)

Sorry, but I get "invalid post specified" when I try to post pics. I'll forward a pic to your email if that's okay. I don't have a pic of the bottle, but it did have the Generic Labs lable with a hologram sticker on it. The anavar are orange, 5 sided with a line in the middle and no numbers. They're supposed to be 5mg.


----------



## pushithard (Aug 15, 2004)

Okay, I guess the picture did upload after all. So there they are. What do you think?


----------



## opex (Aug 18, 2004)

Can i see the label bro and the hologram please?

GL are an excellent company and their products are first class - tbh its my favorite UG lab!


----------



## pushithard (Aug 19, 2004)

I might be able to get a pic of the bottle next week.


----------



## pushithard (Aug 28, 2004)

*Pics of Generic Labs Oxandrolone and bottle*

Here are the pics.


----------



## jsjs24 (Aug 28, 2004)

They are probably good but I can't say for certain. I know of the company and usually their are no fakes on UG labs.


----------



## opex (Sep 4, 2004)

Ok mate,sorry have been away for a while but yes those bad boys are good to go 

GL is an excellent company,their tren acetate is superb!

They have a vast array of products all of the highest quality  good stuff imo


----------



## mma_badboy (Jan 11, 2005)

i've got the same anavar, and they is working for me  :smoker:


----------



## argast (Jan 17, 2005)

got the same thing but 10mgs , works great


----------

